

Stephen Fry, on copyright law (long, audio only, but very good) - abstractbill
http://fry.positive-dedicated.net/fry-podcast2-episodes-04.mp3

======
ianbishop
I listened to this on the commute home. I think it generally aligns with how
most hackers/avid users feel about the issue. More importantly, it is nice to
hear it from someone who actually is part of the industry.

